# Inducing AF



## Charlize (Feb 19, 2009)

Not sure if this is where this post belongs...

I've been bfing DD3 from the get go. She will be 9 mo on July 6th. Since having her, my cycles have been unpredictable and I haven't been keeping track of them as I should be. (My temps are every where due to being up and down with her at night.) She has been on solids since 4 mo, many thanks to DD2 for that.







She now eats 2-3 times a day, plus 6-8 nursing sessions. I also pump some times, too.

I got first PPAF in December. Second came in January. I'm not sure if I had one between January and April, but the last one was on April 22nd. My cycles have never been irregular before. I stopped taking the BC pills because my periods were non-existent with them. And I really like the comfort of getting AF because of the reassurance of not being pregnant.

I'm too scared to POAS. We've been using condoms and the withdrawal method. We've used these methods ever since we've been together (7 years now) with great success. I don't really think I am pregnant or feel pregnant; just no AF is making me paranoid.

Are there any breastfeeding safe herbs I can take to induce AF? I've been getting crampy some, but nothing has happened yet. Also, I don't want to take something that if I am pregnant would cause me to need a medical abortion because of unknown effects to the baby.

Ughhh. I so want to get my tubes tied.


----------



## Lineymom (Mar 14, 2009)

I would be too concerned about my milk supply with a baby so young.

That said mine is 7mo, no af yet with others it was 14m and 22m. I am so into keeping it away that I will encourage night nursing, lol. So I totally can't relate to wanting it to come/be regular.

Maybe you should look into other birth control forms....


----------



## Charlize (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lineymom* 
I would be too concerned about my milk supply with a baby so young.

That said mine is 7mo, no af yet with others it was 14m and 22m. I am so into keeping it away that I will encourage night nursing, lol. So I totally can't relate to wanting it to come/be regular.

Maybe you should look into other birth control forms....

Maybe I'm weird for wanting AF. Idk. It's just very reassuring for me, especially when right now I'm trying to get my career off the ground.

We have tried the Mirena - horrible experience. I tried BC pills - DD3 would barely nurse while I was taking them and supply went down quite a bit. It was also recommended by a HCP I stop taking them due to depression I was experiencing and hormone levels. (No problems with depression since stopping them.)

I have an appointment with a new GYN on July 7th and I just want to try to get AF to come around before then. We're also considering a tubal.

There are some herbs that actually promote lactation and help with inducing AF, such as Dill Seed, but I'm not sure I trust the sources I found them on and just want some reassurance about it from the members here.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to Fertility. You could also try posting in TTC.


----------



## Charlize (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Moving to Fertility. You could also try posting in TTC.

Sorry. I wasn't sure where it belonged and thought maybe the other mothers in BFing could help me out.


----------



## Charlize (Feb 19, 2009)

I finally POAS... and it was a BFN! What a relief, but I still want AF to come to make sure of it.


----------

